# Sponsoring a MARRIED sibling



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I have previously been posting of ways for me to live and work in OZ, would love to make OZ our new home!

I am eligible for either 176 visa or 475 visa.


My brother is getting his PR this year and it looking to sponsor me

info about myself :

31 (going on 32 when he get his PR) 
Bacherlors in Computer Science from London, UK
British Citizen
8 years IT experience in UK and USA

I have a few questions.

1. is my brother allowed to sponsor me - his married sibling - I have a family of my own (married with daughter)

2. will DIAC look at my SKILL SET and EXPERIENCE - necessary to the application of a 'remaining relative'???


3. form 40, that's the one he will have to fill out right?

4. we also have another brother still living in London, would he have to fill out an additional form 40 to sponsor our brother?

5. IF I decided to just go it alone and apply for visa 176, in order to claim points for my brother being a PR or a relative SPONSOR - what does that entail? 

do I attach evidence that he is my brother (long form birth certifcate with both our parents names on it) AND he fills out the Assurance of Support form AND we evidence that he is an Austrailian PR????

Can someone please advise on the best action to take?

If my brother sponsor me, I'll be a PR straight away?
but if I go it alone on a 176 visa based on my skills/work experience/education and claiming points that I have a Brother as a sponsor who is a Australian PR (gives me 70 pts I believe) but then I have to live and work in a certain designated state And then look to apply for PR in a few years time (after 2 years????)

HELP:confused2:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ok, so I now know that I am not eligible for the last remaining relative visa (both parents in London and younger brother living in London)

So

I will have to go thru the 176 visa with family sponsorship (from my brother once he gets his PR)

I meet the points - 70 points.

Let me know if this makes any sense to you.
First, I will be applying to TRA to get my skills assessed for occupation 313112 ICT Support
Second, PRAY for that to come back successful
Third, lodge EOI online
Fouth, hope to be invited to apply for relevant visa

I am assuming visa 489 is the one to apply for?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

oh and one more thing, is it required of me to LIVE and WORK in ACT or WA where my occupation is listed on their SMP.

My brother lives and resides in Melbourne, VIC, where I would want to be as well cause there's more ICT opportunites there.

Apologies for multiple posts!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Your brother will be able to sponsor you if he is either a permanent resident or citizen and if you meet the rest of the criteria for whatever visa class you are applying for. And of course you're required to live and work in the State that sponsors you - why else would they sponsor you?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Your brother will be able to sponsor you if he is either a permanent resident or citizen and if you meet the rest of the criteria for whatever visa class you are applying for. And of course you're required to live and work in the State that sponsors you - why else would they sponsor you?


so, visa 489 ( because I will be applying AFTER the July 1st change) ties me to the state and therefore, with my brother as a sponsor, it won't help much which means I will have to reside in ACT or WA, cause those are the onyl states listing my occupation?
WOW

I thought that by having a relative to sponsor me, I can apply for a skilled visa BUT not to be tied to a state because of their SMP.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Provisional visa for skilled workers who are nominated by a state/territory government *or *an eligible relative.

Valid up to four years.

*Requires visa holder to live and work in a specified regional area.*

this does not say I have to live and work in ACT or WA just cause my occupation is on their SMP SOL list. The state isn't sponsoring me, it's my brother because he will have his PR.


Allows for the adding of certain family members as secondary applicants.
Pathway visa to permanent regional residence visa 887.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

If you apply for the 489 you need to be sponsored by the state or your eligible relative. 

If your brother sponsors you he must live in a regional area and if you are granted the visa you also must live in a regional area. Regional areas are areas of low growth and population ie not Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane etc but more rural areas. Where is your bother planning on living?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> If you apply for the 489 you need to be sponsored by the state or your eligible relative.
> 
> If your brother sponsors you he must live in a regional area and if you are granted the visa you also must live in a regional area. Regional areas are areas of low growth and population ie not Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane etc but more rural areas. Where is your bother planning on living?


Yes, thank you for replying,
Currently my brother is in Melbourne - I don't thinks he plans on moving either (but we'll see) and he's in the metropolitan area. zip code 3084

Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration

I know that it is not on the link above, do we have to live with him though, what if we found a place to rent elsewhere in VIC?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

No you do not have to live with him you can live where you want. But he has to live in one of those postcode areas to be eligible to sponsor and you have to live in one (not the same one) to be eligible to move on to the PR visa.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> No you do not have to live with him you can live where you want. But he has to live in one of those postcode areas to be eligible to sponsor and you have to live in one (not the same one) to be eligible to move on to the PR visa.


thanks shel

I went here:

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

clicked on the sponsors tab

it says:

Who can be a sponsor?
A sponsor must be at least 18 years of age who resides in Australia as one of the following:

•an Australian citizen
•an Australian permanent resident
•an Eligible New Zealand citizen.
You or your partner must be related to your sponsor as:

•a child – including a stepchild, or
•a parent – including a step-parent, or
•a brother or sister – including adoptive or step-sibling, or
•a niece or nephew – including adoptive or step-niece or nephew, or
•an aunt or uncle – including adoptive or step-aunt or uncle, or
•a grandparent or first cousin.
Where must your sponsor live in Australia?
If you are being sponsored by an eligible relative, *your sponsor must be a resident in a designated area of Australia at the time of the sponsorship.*

and if you click on where it says designated area link, it will take you here:

Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

it says anywhere in VIC


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh crikey, haven't looked at that in a while. I knew they changed Perth but not Victoria. So yes he could sponsor you then but keep an eye on the area list because it may change again. But with the new EOI if it changes after you lodge the EOI it shouldn't matter to your application (I think) Good luck


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> Oh crikey, haven't looked at that in a while. I knew they changed Perth but not Victoria. So yes he could sponsor you then but keep an eye on the area list because it may change again. But with the new EOI if it changes after you lodge the EOI it shouldn't matter to your application (I think) Good luck


thanks shel!:clap2:

you bet I will be keeping an eye on DIAC changes.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> Oh crikey, haven't looked at that in a while. I knew they changed Perth but not Victoria. So yes he could sponsor you then but keep an eye on the area list because it may change again. But with the new EOI if it changes after you lodge the EOI it shouldn't matter to your application (I think) Good luck


I posted my exact dilema on other forums and some are telling me that my brother cannot sponsor me because my occupation is on SOL 2 and SOL 2 is only SS???
But it does not state that for 489 visa on the skillselect website??
It says to nominate an occupation on the relevant SOL whether its from SOL 1 or SOL 2 it doesn't matter which SOL it's from, as long as my occupation is on the list.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

bubbe2005 said:


> I posted my exact dilema on other forums and some are telling me that my brother cannot sponsor me because my occupation is on SOL 2 and SOL 2 is only SS???
> But it does not state that for 489 visa on the skillselect website??
> It says to nominate an occupation on the relevant SOL whether its from SOL 1 or SOL 2 it doesn't matter which SOL it's from, as long as my occupation is on the list.


If you're applying under the new EOI it may be worth waiting for the new SOL to come out. Same applies for the States - they should all be posting new SOL's - probably by July.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Some people may be giving advice on what the rules are now not on the new ones, which have yet to be fully released. I don't fully understand it myself yet!
Keep an eye on the skillselect site and if that info is correct it will be put on there.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> Some people may be giving advice on *what the rules are now not on the new ones*, which have yet to be fully released. I don't fully understand it myself yet!
> Keep an eye on the skillselect site and if that info is correct it will be put on there.



right shel!!!
having said that, my brother is going to the expo in Melbourne tomorrow, I'm sure the MARA agents will NOT give him the incorrect information to clarify this situation.

@stormgal; thanks again for you input.

I'm off to apply for my TRA now.


----------

